# 2009 Sea Bass Trip



## Captain Ahab (Jan 18, 2009)

Here are the photos - sorry, I got fish slime on the lens for a few


Ethan and myself did grand battle royal but were actually low hook - Jake kicked ass and pulled in a few doubles and some real nice fish

Randy killed the big knot heads - he was about 1 oz shy of a pool winner

Capt. Todd was high hook with around 24 fish

Steptoo provided weights and moral - he ended up with about a dozen sweet looking bass


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice catchin and pics! 8)


----------



## Jim (Jan 18, 2009)

Good job guys! =D>


----------



## FishingCop (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks like you guys did great and undoubtedly, had a ball......


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jan 18, 2009)

Glad nobody lost ny extremities! Thanks for the pics, it looks like you guys had a blast. How much does a trip like that set you back if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 18, 2009)

bAcKpAiN said:


> Glad nobody lost ny extremities! Thanks for the pics, it looks like you guys had a blast. How much does a trip like that set you back if you don't mind me asking?




$150.00


----------



## FishingCop (Jan 18, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> bAcKpAiN said:
> 
> 
> > Glad nobody lost ny extremities! Thanks for the pics, it looks like you guys had a blast. How much does a trip like that set you back if you don't mind me asking?
> ...




Plus air fare from Chicago, hotel rooms, meals, adult beverage refreshments, etc., etc., etc......... Maybe next year????


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 18, 2009)

FishingCop said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > bAcKpAiN said:
> ...




you show up and I will pay your fare


----------



## Specknreds (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks like loads or fun!! I wish I wasn't so far away. Plus it looks cold, I do not think that I own as many close as ya'll have on.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 18, 2009)

It was a lot of fun, but a lot of work also. I got no sleep on the ride out and was beat from work on friday. While I was reeling in the first fish, I was thinking to myself....I don't know how long I can do this, but as the action heated up and I got warmed up, I got the hang of it pretty quick. My forearm and wrist are very sore today though. Randy caught some awesome fish, he is a beast. The weather was awesome, pretty calm and very little wind. Once the sun came out and we started catching fish, it was not hard keeping warm. I wish we would have taken more pics, but it was freakin cold and we were busy trying to fill the cooler. 

It definately beat enduring another fishless weekend. Can't wait till next year


----------



## mr.fish (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks really cold. Glad to see you guys caught fish. I am def. in for next years trip, I hope.


----------



## FishingCop (Jan 18, 2009)

$150.00[/quote]


Plus air fare from Chicago, hotel rooms, meals, adult beverage refreshments, etc., etc., etc......... Maybe next year????[/quote]


you show up and I will pay your fare[/quote]

Hum, what a deal - what's the date for next year's trip ?????


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 19, 2009)

FishingCop said:


> $150.00




Plus air fare from Chicago, hotel rooms, meals, adult beverage refreshments, etc., etc., etc......... Maybe next year????[/quote]


you show up and I will pay your fare[/quote]

Hum, what a deal - what's the date for next year's trip ????? [/quote]


I will be doing a Taug trip (blackfish) in a week or two - when can you get here?


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 19, 2009)

Im still waiting to hear how Leibs did with his secrete weapon and what was it?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye (Jan 19, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> > $150.00
> ...




you show up and I will pay your fare[/quote]

Hum, what a deal - what's the date for next year's trip ????? [/quote]


I will be doing a Taug trip (blackfish) in a week or two - when can you get here?[/quote]

You know im only like 2 hours from the PA border... hmmm


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 19, 2009)

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> You know im only like 2 hours from the PA border... hmmm




Wrong border - I am about 20 minutes from the NJ border

and only about 6 hours from Pittsburgh, PA :mrgreen:


----------



## FishingCop (Jan 19, 2009)

you show up and I will pay your fare[/quote]

Hum, what a deal - what's the date for next year's trip ????? [/quote]


I will be doing a Taug trip (blackfish) in a week or two - when can you get here?[/quote]

Don't even know what a "Taug" is????? :roll:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 19, 2009)

This is a Tautog











They are strong fighters and excellent eating fish

the season is just about to start - there are some big monster buck toothed beasts around


----------



## FishingCop (Jan 19, 2009)

Man, those are ugly.... I'd be scared to bring one aboard :lol: 

Are they rally good eaeting? My wife's never heard of them either... She buys Mahi Mahi, Orange Roughy, fillet of Sole, Tilapia, Grouper, but not much else. 

If I had my choice, I stick to pan fried walleye or crappies, panfish & bass, perch & catfish - in that order. I'm not much for baked fish nor do I care much for red meat (salmon, trout, etc.)


----------



## Leibs16 (Jan 19, 2009)

Secret Weapon was Berkley Gulp Squid Spray, I did not notice any extra advantage. Except I did spray it in Todd's mouth while he was sleeping.


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 19, 2009)

Leibs16 said:


> Except I did spray it in Todd's mouth while he was sleeping.




LMAO :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## slim357 (Jan 19, 2009)

Good to see the trip went well, Nice tautog pic never knew those things had teeth like that


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 19, 2009)

I had some seabass and steamed veggies for dinner, man was it good. This fish will not last long


----------



## jl_rotary (Jan 19, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> I will be doing a Taug trip (blackfish) in a week or two - when can you get here?


Whats the date for this trip, any open spots?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 19, 2009)

jl_rotary said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > I will be doing a Taug trip (blackfish) in a week or two - when can you get here?
> ...




I will put up a post - there will be open spots


----------



## jl_rotary (Jan 19, 2009)

Presidents Day would work for me :wink: :wink:


----------



## DocWatson (Jan 21, 2009)

Taug are some of the finest eating fish God put in the sea !!! Sea Bass is a close second !! 

But you will NEVER see one in a fish market or on a restaurant menu (except, perhaps in Chinatown). The only way to enjoy them is to catch them yourself.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 21, 2009)

sea bass is better then taug anyday


----------



## jl_rotary (Jan 21, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> sea bass is better then taug anyday


Amen. I love me some cerviche and sashimi  
I love the taug too, just the seabass more


----------



## shamoo (Jan 21, 2009)

Way to go fellas =D> Glad everyone had a good time, very nice Sea Bass.


----------



## DocWatson (Jan 21, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> sea bass is better then taug anyday



I'm willing to do a comparison taste test. :wink: Hell.... I'll even cook. :mrgreen: 

Taug, sea bass, striper or fluke I'd eat any one of them anytime !!!


----------

